
Perfect legal toolkit for female entrepreneurs - imaginetta
https://startuplegally.co
======
celticninja
is there a difference in the law for male and female entrepreneurs? Or is it
for females because it is pink and has flowers? I am not sure why gender has
been made a point in the title.

~~~
curtisblaine
They're simply capitalizing on all this sexism brouhaha, as far as I
understand.

